# Name Of Flat Decorating Icing?



## kimberwyn (Jun 26, 2004)

I was watching the food channel and they showed this type of icing for cake decorating. It was like a flat sheet that they just laid over the cake, and pushed the sides down. No spreading or anything. Does anyone know what its called? I thought it was called sheet icing but I couldn't find anything on it. Help appreciated!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

That's fondant.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Fondant is the new popular coating for wedding and celebration cakes. It's not easy to use but holds up really well for hours (unlike traditional buttercream).

Collette Peters doesn't appear to have her own website (WTF?) but her books on the subject are legendary. Also check out anything by Nicholas Lodge on the subject of gum paste. If you go to half.com, search on "gum paste flowers" or "fondant" and you'll get some great bargains on these books.

If you watched the Wedding Cake Challenge, you'll know the name Michelle Bommarito. Check out her site - although she really doesn't divulge very much on it: http://www.michellebommarito.com .

For gum paste and fondant supplies: http://www.beryls.com/mainpage.htm - when I did our wedding cake (my first foray into fondant!) I got most of my supplies from this site.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

There is poured fondant(petit fors)
There is also rolled fondant which is what you're describing.
Gum paste is different.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I included a reference to gum paste because gum paste flowers and other decorative creations usually accompany fondant. The two media work well together.


----------



## cakecentral (Jul 4, 2004)

You can used fondant or Rolled buttercream.
Most Americans prefer the taste/texture of rolled buttercream.
It is slightly more difficult to work with, however, for doing simple things, such as covering a cake, it works perfectly.

Here is a great recipe:
http://www.cakecentral.com/cake_reci...ng_Recipe.html

This recipe will create a buttercream icing that is the consistency of Play-Doh. SO you can sculpt it or roll it out and fold over your cake.


----------

